# NVIDIA video codec 9.0



## valleyspring (Dec 13, 2018)

any eta on the release of obs with nvidia codec sdk 9.0?
it has the improvements to nvenc for turing (20 series) and i'm very interested to see how different if it all the quality is.

https://developer.nvidia.com/nvidia-video-codec-sdk


----------



## BK-Morpheus (Jan 16, 2019)

same here. Stumbled accros this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fi9o2NyPaY
I already saw, that NVENC on the RTX series has improved quality/efficiency, but the fact that new OBS versions might be able to directly access the encoded material instead of grabbing it with high amounts of PCI-e traffic sounds very good.
This direct access should theoretically also work on older NVENC GTX cards, but maybe the Devs can keep us updated here.


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 16, 2019)

There is a beta build for this here: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/nvenc-performance-improvements-beta.98950/


----------

